# Job Relevancy Enquiry for Subclass 475 Provisional Visa



## pleaseabcd (Mar 27, 2012)

I am a holder of Subclass 475 Provisional Visa in South Australia,
I am assigned and qualified as Production or Plant Engineer.

It requires me to work for 1 year in "Related Field".

However, I would like to ask,

Does any one know how can I be sure my Job is "Related"?
Because there is no information about how and who will Judge it for me.
Coz i don't want to work for nothing for a year then in the end I find that it is not related...thus, I lose a year...

Does anyone know about it ? Please kindly share some idea... Thanks!


----------

